#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-05-03
<joshas> sveiki
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Gintautas> Sveiki
<Infosoft> Sveikas, Gintautai :)
<Gintautas> dar nieko nevyksta?
<Infosoft> Dar 10 min. iki susitikimo pradžios
<Infosoft> Keista, kad sirex nepasirodo
<Gintautas> Gal pamiršo?
<Infosoft> Įprastai jis sau būna užsidėjęs priminimus :)
<Gintautas> ir šiaip čia mūsų negausu :D
<Infosoft> Svarbu ne kiekis, o kokybė (daugeliu atvejų)! :D
<mantiena-baltix-> Sveiki, čia Mantas Kriaučiūnas prisijungė, apie ką kalbate?
<Infosoft> Laukiame sirex
<Infosoft> mantiena-baltix-: Ubuntu Manual kūrėjams esu pranešęs apie tavo pastabą dėl ekrano nuotraukų dydžio. Regis jie prasitestuos viską (bent jau taip rašė planų sąraše) su skirtingomis raiškomis ir tada pasirinks geriausią variantą.
<mantiena-baltix-> Ar kalbėjote apie įvairių Ubuntu renginių pranešimų informacijos (prezentacijų, nuotraukų, vaizdo įrašų ir t.t.) patalpinimą į  ubuntu.lt svetainę ?
<mantiena-baltix-> Va pvz Kaune release party buvo daug įdomių pranešimų, reiktų  bent prezentacijas sudėti, jos nedaug vietos užima
<Infosoft> Kauno RP, kaip visada, labai organizuotas :)
<Infosoft> Vilniuje turėjome įdomių temų, tačiau daugelis jų buvo daromos gyvai, rodant kaip kažką atlikti
<mantiena-baltix-> Reikia Gintautui dėkoti už gerą orgnizavimą :)
<Gintautas> Tai, kad ne vienas viska dariau, visiems reikia dėkoti :D
<Infosoft> Atsargiau! Mus stebi ubuntulog2, tad elkimės profesionaliai :D
<Infosoft> Jokių Offtopic (nors turbūt pats nemažai prie jų prisidėjau) :D
<Gintautas> Ok turiu lėkt, iki
<mantiena-baltix-> Šiandien bus koks Ubuntu Lithuanian  Loco narių priėmimas ar ne?
<Infosoft> mantiena-baltix-: Na, už tai atsakingas sirex, tačiau jis dar nepasirodė
<Infosoft> Tokių klausimų gali klausti #ubuntu-lt-team :)
<Infosoft> Oi, atsiprašau
<Infosoft> Pagalvojau, kad rašei #ubuntu-lt kanale
 * mantiena-baltix- įtaria, kad kažkas šiandien per mažai miegojo...
<Infosoft> Tiesa, man šiek tiek trūksta miego. Reikia rašyti nedidelį JAVA projektą, tačiau jis atima nemažai laiko (mini Java ir Pascal redaktorius su kompiliavimo ir vykdymo galimybe) :)
